
Hedge Fund Billionaire and Heir Apparent Use iPad App to Battle Eachother - mkbrody
http://www.wsj.com/articles/schism-at-the-top-of-worlds-largest-hedge-fund-1454695374
======
sportanova
This would be a nightmare - talk about a "surveillance state". And I bet that
this has very little positive, and probably a very negative, impact on
performance

------
nerdyglasses
that article isn't readable without a login

~~~
Terretta
Click "web" above under the headline.

